# curing lacquer



## babyblues (May 20, 2008)

Is there a way to cure lacquer faster?  I know some lacquers can be cured with UV lamps.  Do those lacquers cure harder than brushing lacquer or is there really a difference?


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 20, 2008)

Jason,

I have heard of curing lacquer in a light box to slightly increase the heat around the lacquered item.  IIRC, Russ Fairfield mentioned an old dishwasher with a 100 watt bulb in it.  During the winter, I hang lacquered pens above my gas heater.

In my opinion, if you try to rush lacquer too much you risk ruining the finish when you try to buff it out.

If you have pens that need to be finished more quickly than lacquer allows, consider using unaxol.  http://mobydicksupplies.com/


----------



## RussFairfield (May 20, 2008)

Lacquer doesn't cure. The solvent (lacquer thinner) evaporates and leaves the solids behind on the surface. You can do the normal things that make any solvent, including water, evaporate faster - warm dry air and a fan to circulate the air.

Your brushing lacquer is most likely a nitrocellulose. Deft?? UV exposure doesn't do much for a nitrocellulose lacquer except make it turn an amber color and become brittle. Save the UV exposure for the catalyzed, and other more complex lacquers.


----------



## babyblues (May 20, 2008)

Is there any advantage to the more complex lacquers?  How much more difficult are they to work with if at all?  Is it worth the trouble?

Another question:  Can you dip with Unaxol?  I really like the look that you get dipping with lacquer.


----------



## babyblues (May 20, 2008)

Also, how do you guys store your pens finished in lacquer?  I tried to store a few of them in a pen case, but the stretchy bands that keep them in place left imprints on the finish.  Not cool.  How long should I let them "cure" before putting them in the pen case?


----------



## alamocdc (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by babyblues_
> 
> Also, how do you guys store your pens finished in lacquer?  I tried to store a few of them in a pen case, but the stretchy bands that keep them in place left imprints on the finish.  Not cool.  How long should I let them "cure" before putting them in the pen case?



I store all of my lacquer finished pens in a velvet roll-up from CSUSA and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## babyblues (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> I store all of my lacquer finished pens in a velvet roll-up from CSUSA and haven't had a problem since.


How long do you let them dry before putting them in the roll-up?


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 27, 2008)

Jason,

I let my lacquer "cure" (sorry Russ, but old habits....") for at least one week before finishing, and store them on an open display rack until I need to move them for a show or whatever.  Right or wrong, I want to let lacquer rest/cure/evaporate as long as possible before any use.


----------



## alamocdc (May 27, 2008)

I wait at least a week before I buff them out. Then I'm ready to assemble and once the pen is assembled I put them in the roll-up.


----------

